# New Holland T-6080



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone got? 
Any thoughts on it? 
Good tractor?


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We have a t6070 plus. It is by far my favorite tractor we've ever owned. The powershift transmission is great for baling and discing. Really like the super steer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What do you think?
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/21278031/2009-new-holland-t6080?dlr=1&pcid=3091834&snai=0&if=1


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think its a better deal then what the dealer sold my JD 7810 for last year with more hours on it. Which was a similar HP tractor. I like the wide tires. And those tires are much better then the ones on the tractor next to it. We have a T6030 so I suppose the cab is the same and it's comfortable.

Though I still don't understand people trying to sell things. One picture? Unless that's the only good one they could take........


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

At 14,500lb and 149 PTO HP, I don't think it is enough for a 3x4?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> At 14,500lb and 149 PTO HP, I don't think it is enough for a 3x4?


I guess maybe depends on which brand of 3x4. NH. Maybe? NH specs is minimum 122 pto, 150 with cutter. (I dislike the NH website) Agco. That would be good for a 3x3. Little small for 3x4. MF suggests 170 for their 3x4.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> I guess maybe depends on which brand of 3x4. NH. Maybe? Agco. That would be good for a 3x3. Little small for 3x4.


I think the chance is small that I'll go to a 3x4, but I'd really like to leave the door open. 
The TM's are the NH's to avoid, right?


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

If only running flat ground you'd probably be okay, but wouldn't want to be pulling a hill with it. The one pic looks good, also don't understand how you post a tractor for sale with only one pic.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I think the chance is small that I'll go to a 3x4, but I'd really like to leave the door open.
> The TM's are the NH's to avoid, right?


I have no idea about TMs. As far as I know probably just as good or bad as a T series depending on your preference. We only bought the NH T6030 in 2008 over a MF because at the time MF wasn't offering of shifting options in that size of tractor. Our T6030 is a Plus also. Meaning front axle suspension and cab suspension. I don't think MF offered that either at the time. And my dad wanted a smooth riding tractor.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes TM is the series that I've heard complaints and to stay way from. We have a t5060 and t6070 and have had no issues with either.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

As you can probably tell, this tractor came from Europe. The T6080 is practically non existent in the US.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Do you need the front pto?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> As you can probably tell, this tractor came from Europe. The T6080 is practically non existent in the US.


Essentially all of the Lu-Lin tractors are euros.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What does this blue tractor cross over to as a red one? Small frame Puma? I would want more tractor for a 3x4.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Some 3x4's will run on 120PTO (New Holland, Krone 1290, maybe more).
Tractor dats say it's rated at 135 PTO, but tested out to 149.7 PTO.
I think that FPT engine is very strong. I hear the transmission is very good. Problem is, someone else ran it for its first 4500 hours.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Some 3x4's will run on 120PTO (New Holland, Krone 1290, maybe more).
> Tractor dats say it's rated at 135 PTO, but tested out to 149.7 PTO.
> I think that FPT engine is very strong. I hear the transmission is very good. Problem is, someone else ran it for its first 4500 hours.


Well I'm sure you can drive down to your local NH dealer and pick up a 150pto tractor that no one else put hours on. Problem is the price is probably around $160k for that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes a new one is $120k


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Yes a new one is $120k


But one actually rated by NH not just tested at 150+ pto is more. Besides you would want to spring for a CVT type of transmission. It's great for baling. In fact if you really are looking for a tractor for big squares you should be looking for one with CVT if you can depending on your price range.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> But one actually rated by NH not just tested at 150+ pto is more. Besides you would want to spring for a CVT type of transmission. It's great for baling. In fact if you really are looking for a tractor for big squares you should be looking for one with CVT if you can depending on your price range.


Yeah can't afford that


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have a t6070 elite I trust. Runs a fully loaded 8030 manure spreader from time to time. That's heavy as hell loaded and it does great. Plenty of horsepower. No duals either.
If you get a set of weights on the front 3 point, and heavy wheel weights you could run a 3x4 fine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

sethd11 said:


> Have a t6070 elite I trust. Runs a fully loaded 8030 manure spreader from time to time. That's heavy as hell loaded and it does great. Plenty of horsepower. No duals either.
> If you get a set of weights on the front 3 point, and heavy wheel weights you could run a 3x4 fine.


Trying to find out if 6080 19 speed transmission is found in larger models.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

i have a t6070 elite w 3000 hrs. very strong fuel efficient engine.has a 16 x16 trans.i always liked the nh powershift tans. not a big cvt fan unless it is fendt or massey.i would think the 6080 would b ok to bale w on flat ground.


----------

